# [Umfrage] Welche Auflösung bevorzugt ihr bei 27" Monitoren?



## Painkiller (26. Juni 2014)

*[Umfrage] Welche Auflösung bevorzugt ihr bei 27" Monitoren?*

Moin! 

Immer wieder gibt es ja Meinungsverschiedenheiten was die Auflösung bei 27" Monitoren angeht. 
Reicht euch FullHD (1920x1080p) für 27" Monitore, oder ist für euch WQHD (2560x1440p) bei so einer Größe schon Pflicht?

Zu dem Thema würde mich mal eure Meinung interessieren. 

Danke schon mal für die Teilnahme an der Umfrage und der Diskussionsrunde! 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## soth (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Auflösung bevorzugt ihr bei 27" Monitoren?*

Sonstiges
Generell WQHD oder höhe, es kommt aber, wie immer, auf den Sitzabstand an.Bei großen Abständen ist auch FullHD vertretbar.


----------



## TheSebi41 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Auflösung bevorzugt ihr bei 27" Monitoren?*

WQHD ist genug, für Spiele sieht 4K sicher besser aus, aber zum Arbeiten ist es doch etwas klein.


----------



## Kerkilabro (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Auflösung bevorzugt ihr bei 27" Monitoren?*

Selbst bei 23'' sind Full HD schon schmerzhaft....langsam aber sicher sollten mal die 4/8k Monitore einfliegen.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Auflösung bevorzugt ihr bei 27" Monitoren?*



Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Selbst bei 23'' sind Full HD schon schmerzhaft....langsam aber sicher sollten mal die 4/8k Monitore einfliegen.


 
4K für 24" gibt es schon.

Bin wie immer für FHD.


----------



## Erok (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Auflösung bevorzugt ihr bei 27" Monitoren?*

2560 x 1080 zur Zeit


----------



## Painkiller (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Auflösung bevorzugt ihr bei 27" Monitoren?*



> langsam aber sicher sollten mal die 4/8k Monitore einfliegen.


Die Monitore musst du aber auch erst mal mit der entsprechenden Grafikleistung versorgen können.


----------



## Thallassa (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Auflösung bevorzugt ihr bei 27" Monitoren?*



<> schrieb:


> Die Monitore musst du aber auch erst mal mit der entsprechenden Grafikleistung versorgen können.



Seh ich nicht als problematisch. Auf ultra-hyper-s00per Einstellungen kann ich verzichten, AA fällt bei der Pixeldichte dann auch fast komplett weg. 

[x] sonstiges. Bevorzugt alles ab 3440 * 1440


----------



## Chemenu (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Auflösung bevorzugt ihr bei 27" Monitoren?*

WQHD (_2560x1440p_) ist das Minimum. Mehr schadet natürlich auch nicht.

Bei einem Bekannten hab ich mal einen 30" Monitor mit Full-HD Auflösung gesehen. Ich dachte anfangs der hat irgendeine Bildschirmlupe oder sowas aktiv weil die Desktop Icons so groß wie Bierdeckel waren. 
Ne, die höhere Pixeldichte meines 27ers will ich nicht mehr missen.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Auflösung bevorzugt ihr bei 27" Monitoren?*

[x] sonstiges: WQHD (2560x1440p) oder UHD (3840x2160p)


----------



## ΔΣΛ (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Auflösung bevorzugt ihr bei 27" Monitoren?*

_



			1920x1080
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_Überwiegend !
Nur wenn es die Leistung erlaubt bzw das Spiel nicht so Hardware-fressend ist gehe ich höher, aber 1920x1080 ist die Standard Auflösung für alles, alles höhere ist optional.


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Auflösung bevorzugt ihr bei 27" Monitoren?*

UHD 3840x2160. Nen Monitor mit kleinerer Auflösung kommt bei mir nicht mehr ins Haus.


----------



## myLoooo (26. Juni 2014)

Bei WQHD und UHD brauch man auch Leistung. Aber bei der Grafikkarte sparen.

Ich persönlich würde gerne WQHD auf einen 24 zwischen 26 Zoll mit 100 Hz. Ich habe ja auch einen inneren Kampf IPS oder TN 144Hz


----------



## Painkiller (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Auflösung bevorzugt ihr bei 27" Monitoren?*



> Seh ich nicht als problematisch. Auf ultra-hyper-s00per Einstellungen  kann ich verzichten, AA fällt bei der Pixeldichte dann auch fast  komplett weg.


Ich würde sagen das so was immer auf das Spiel ankommt. Skyrim inkl. Mods @ 4K / 8K wird sicher ordentlich Leistung fressen. 
Großes Problem was ich noch sehe, ist die fehlende bzw. schlampige Optimierung seitens der Spielehersteller.


----------



## Scalon (26. Juni 2014)

WQHD ist imo der einzige Grund einen 27" zu kaufen, sonst komme ich gut mit 24" FHD zurecht. UHD wäre natürlich auch schön, jedoch würde ich dann wahrscheinlich 1440p auf einem 24" Gerät haben  da für mich 27" einfach zu groß ist bzw der Tisch zu klein


----------



## ΔΣΛ (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Auflösung bevorzugt ihr bei 27" Monitoren?*

@Scalon, gibts doch : LCD-Monitore mit Diagonale bis 24" Geizhals EU


----------



## Gast20140707_1 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Auflösung bevorzugt ihr bei 27" Monitoren?*

Sonstige:Ich bevorzuge 5760x1080


----------



## cann0nf0dder (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Auflösung bevorzugt ihr bei 27" Monitoren?*

ich hatte mal nen 144hz 27 zoll fhd monitor ...... *NIE WIEDER* ... bei meiner normalen Abstand zum Monitor waren überall auf dem Monitor die schwarzen Gitterstrukturen zwischen den pixeln sichtbar, sowas geht nun absolut gar nicht und war auch der grund warum er zurück ging 

naja, hab nun nen 28 zoll uhd monitor und bin damit sehr zufrieden, den wqhd Zwischenschritt hab ich mir gespart und bedauere dieses auch nicht im geringsten


----------



## ΔΣΛ (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Auflösung bevorzugt ihr bei 27" Monitoren?*



cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> ich hatte mal nen 144hz 27 zoll fhd monitor ...... *NIE WIEDER* ... bei meiner normalen Abstand zum Monitor waren überall auf dem Monitor die schwarzen Gitterstrukturen zwischen den pixeln sichtbar, sowas geht nun absolut gar nicht und war auch der grund warum er zurück ging


 Du denkst also wirklich das dies bei jedem derartigen TFT der Fall ?
Und dies sich auf alle Hersteller und Preisbereiche sich bezieht.
Dein Beitrag lässt darauf schließen...


----------



## Leitwolf200 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Auflösung bevorzugt ihr bei 27" Monitoren?*



cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> ich hatte mal nen 144hz 27 zoll fhd monitor ...... *NIE WIEDER* ... bei meiner normalen Abstand zum Monitor waren überall auf dem Monitor die schwarzen Gitterstrukturen zwischen den pixeln sichtbar, sowas geht nun absolut gar nicht und war auch der grund warum er zurück ging
> 
> naja, hab nun nen 28 zoll uhd monitor und bin damit sehr zufrieden, den wqhd Zwischenschritt hab ich mir gespart und bedauere dieses auch nicht im geringsten


 
Es gibt genau 1 27" 144Hz FullHD wo das bekannt ist ..
Ansonsten reicht mir FullHD auch mehr als aus bei 24"
Alles andere ist Luxus.^^


----------



## S754 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Auflösung bevorzugt ihr bei 27" Monitoren?*

[X] Die Auflösung ist mir egal.

Höhere Auflösung ist natürlich schon was feines, aber ich brauchs nicht wirklich solang ich alles gut lesen kann.


----------



## DerDoofy (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Auflösung bevorzugt ihr bei 27" Monitoren?*

Ich habe zwar aktuell einen kleineren Monitor, doch ich finde das Bild beim Spielen oder Schauen von Videos scharf genug. 
Ich kann noch höheren Auflösungen nichts abgewinnen. Wenn mehr Pixel hinzukommen und noch mehr zu sehen sein wird, weiß ich gar nicht mehr, wohin ich gucken soll.


----------



## Scalon (26. Juni 2014)

ΔΣΛ;6558691 schrieb:
			
		

> @Scalon, gibts doch : LCD-Monitore mit Diagonale bis 24" Geizhals EU



Aber leider nicht in meinem Preisbereich


----------



## DeYoshi (26. Juni 2014)

Ich finde dass Full HD schon ab 24" grenzwertig ist.
Deswegen auf jeden Fall WQHD


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Auflösung bevorzugt ihr bei 27" Monitoren?*

WQHD (2560x1440p) beim 27"

Sonst ist mir die Pixeldichte zu wenig, ich möchte die Pixel nicht sehen können.

Bis 24" Full HD ab 24" dann WQHD


----------



## hendrosch (26. Juni 2014)

Wie FHD auf 27" aussehen weis ich nicht. 
Das einzige was ich sagen kann ist das wenn man mal WQHD oder mehr hatte man garantiert nie mehr zurück will. Schon gar nicht zum 23" FHD aber dann zum 27 Zöller(?), das kann ich mir gar nicht mehr vorstellen!


----------



## Painkiller (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Auflösung bevorzugt ihr bei 27" Monitoren?*



> Ich kann noch höheren Auflösungen nichts abgewinnen. Wenn mehr Pixel  hinzukommen und noch mehr zu sehen sein wird, weiß ich gar nicht mehr,  wohin ich gucken soll.


Hast du es denn mal mit einer höheren Auflösung probiert? Denn eigentlich gewöhnt man sich sehr schnell an das ganze.


----------



## XT1024 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Auflösung bevorzugt ihr bei 27" Monitoren?*



<> schrieb:


> Hast du es denn mal mit einer höheren Auflösung probiert? Denn eigentlich gewöhnt man sich sehr schnell an das ganze.


 Ihh ich hatte mal gut eine Woche das zweifelhafte Vergnügen, an einem Arbeitsplatzrechner plötzlich nicht mehr 3x22" mit 1680*1050 zu finden sondern mit 1920*1200. Bei der tollen UI-Skalierung von Windows oder den Programmen brauche ich jedenfalls eine Lupe.
---
1920 ist aber für 27" zu wenig, die gehört zu 24"
Ich nehme dann 2160*1350 - irgendwo zwischen 2560 und 1920 und mit gewohnter Pixeldichte.


----------



## Deimos (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Auflösung bevorzugt ihr bei 27" Monitoren?*

Müsste definitiv WQHD auf einem 27" sein. F-HD auf diese Grösse gestreckt ist imo ziemlich unschön.


----------



## Kusarr (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Auflösung bevorzugt ihr bei 27" Monitoren?*

kann man bei Auflösung überhaupt von bevorzugen reden? Keiner bevorzugt FHD gegenüber WQHD oder UHD 

Letzten Endes ist es nur eine Sache des Geldbeutels und der zu verfügbaren Leistung, aber wenn möglich, hätte jeder gern die höchste zur Verfügung stehende Auflösung!


----------



## JoM79 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Auflösung bevorzugt ihr bei 27" Monitoren?*



Kusarr schrieb:


> kann man bei Auflösung überhaupt von bevorzugen reden? Keiner bevorzugt FHD gegenüber WQHD oder UHD
> 
> Letzten Endes ist es nur eine Sache des Geldbeutels und der zu verfügbaren Leistung, aber wenn möglich, hätte jeder gern die höchste zur Verfügung stehende Auflösung!


 
Nein, warum sollte das so sein?
Leistung ist da, Geld wäre auch da, aber mir sind FHD und 144Hz einfach lieber als WQHD und 60Hz.


----------



## Kusarr (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Auflösung bevorzugt ihr bei 27" Monitoren?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Nein, warum sollte das so sein?
> Leistung ist da, Geld wäre auch da, aber mir sind FHD und 144Hz einfach lieber als WQHD und 60Hz.


 
ich seh schon, du hast es nich verstanden! 
Du belegst hier grade selbst, dass dir die Auflösung schnuppe is; dir geht es wohl um die Hz-Zahl

Oder würdest du auch nen FHD(120Hz) einem WQHD(120Hz) vorziehen? sicher ned!


----------



## JoM79 (30. Juni 2014)

Kusarr schrieb:


> ich seh schon, du hast es nich verstanden!
> Du belegst hier grade selbst, dass dir die Auflösung schnuppe is; dir geht es wohl um die Hz-Zahl
> 
> Oder würdest du auch nen FHD(120Hz) einem WQHD(120Hz) vorziehen? sicher ned!



Ja würde ich.


----------



## Painkiller (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Auflösung bevorzugt ihr bei 27" Monitoren?*



> Ja würde ich.


Auch wenn die benötigte Grafikleistung vorhanden wäre?


----------



## Daheim111 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Auflösung bevorzugt ihr bei 27" Monitoren?*

Frage: Ich weiss, wir sind hier in einem "Extrem"-Forum aber: wenn so viele angeblich mehr als FHD benutzen, noch dazu mit "Ultra"-Einstellungen ("muss man haben"), hiesse das nicht, dass ebenso viele auch die noetige HW (GPU) haben, um dann auch wirklich min. 30 fps oder deutlich mehr zu realisieren ?


----------



## soth (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Auflösung bevorzugt ihr bei 27" Monitoren?*

Hier steht nirgends etwas von verwenden und wie einige bereits gesagt haben, müssen es auch nicht immer die allerhöchsten Einstellungen sein.


----------



## Daheim111 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Auflösung bevorzugt ihr bei 27" Monitoren?*

@soth: Also nein, bevorzugen heisst aus der Verwendung heraus (d.h. der eigenen Erfahrung folgend)...wie soll ich sonst etwas bewerten ???
Ultra: Na wozu kauf ich mir dann ueberhaupt mehr als HD/FHD ???

Alternative Frage: Wie steht es denn mit dem idealen Abstand zum Moni ? Der muesste ja nun auch etwas groesser sein/werden...oder ? Bereits mein 27er steht etwas weiter hinten als der Vorgaenger...


----------



## soth (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Auflösung bevorzugt ihr bei 27" Monitoren?*

Sicher muss man damit Erfahrung haben, aber dafür muss er nicht zwangsweise auf dem eigenen Schreibtisch stehen. Ich habe schon ein paar UHD, bzw. WQHD gesehen und mit einigen gearbeitet. Eine höhere Pixeldichte haben die meisten User sowieso jeden Tag vor der Nase und genau das bedeutet eine höhere Auflösung bei gegebener Bildschirmdiagonale (und Seitenverhältnis).

Mir persönlich ist ein ruhiges, unkantiges Bild wichtiger, als die allerletzten, selbst in Standbildern kaum sichtbaren, Effekt & Bildverbesserungen, die 40% Leistung kosten. Nichts anderes sind Ultra-Einstellungen in den allermeisten Fällen. Die gesparrte Leistung  stecke ich lieber in eine höhere Auflösung oder erfreue mich derzeit an einer höheren Durchschnitts-FPS und niedrigeren Framedrops.
Hinzu kommt, dass ich meinen PC auch noch für einige andere Dinge nutze ...


Bei gleicher Bildschirmdiagonale kannst du jetzt theoretisch noch näher an den Schirm.


----------



## Daheim111 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Auflösung bevorzugt ihr bei 27" Monitoren?*

Und das Blickfeld ? Ich meine das menschliche...
"Hoehere Pixeldichte (als FHD ???) haben die meisten User sowieso jeden...": Neugierig: Wo/wie denn das ?


----------



## blackout24 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Auflösung bevorzugt ihr bei 27" Monitoren?*

Anstatt 1080p mit 8x MSAA einfach 1440p mit 2x MSAA nutzen und schon hat man kaum einen Leistungsverlust. Extrem viel AA braucht man bei den 110 DPI sowieso nicht mehr. Leute die FHD bei 27" bevorzugen haben einfach noch nie einen 1440p monitor besessen.


----------



## soth (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Auflösung bevorzugt ihr bei 27" Monitoren?*

Beim Blickfeld gibt es verschiedene Meinungen/Empfehlungen. THX sagt 40° horizontal. Bei Filmen/Serien mit Untertiteln, emfinde ich das als zu nah (bzw. nicht angenehm), ansonsten ok. Der Nächste sitzt gerne noch näher dran, als es THX empfiehlt, weil er dann besser ins Spiel/den Film eintauchen kann. Das geht dann von 16:9 über 21:9 weiter mit 48:9 (Triple Screen), ... je nach Vorliebe.
Fakt ist jedoch, bei höherer Auflösung kann man näher ran gehen, muss man aber nicht.

Höhere Pixeldichte ≠ Auflösung höher als FHD. Mein Smartphone hat z.B. eine doppelt so hohe Pixeldichte wie die 28" UHD-Monitore ...


----------



## JoM79 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Auflösung bevorzugt ihr bei 27" Monitoren?*



<> schrieb:


> Auch wenn die benötigte Grafikleistung vorhanden wäre?


 
Ja, habe ich mich auch beim Fernseher jetzt gegen UHD entschieden.


----------



## Eteokles (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Auflösung bevorzugt ihr bei 27" Monitoren?*

Kommt eben ganz auf das Budget an, was man für die Grafikleistung hat. Aber grundsätzlich ist 1440p natürlich schon wesentlich besser!
Hat es denn noch weitere Nachteile, die höhere Auflösung zu wählen, abgesehen von der erforderten Leistung und dem Preis?

Lg
Eteokles


----------



## Painkiller (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Auflösung bevorzugt ihr bei 27" Monitoren?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Ja, habe ich mich auch beim Fernseher jetzt gegen UHD entschieden.


 Hat das spezielle Gründe bei dir?


----------



## JoM79 (1. Juli 2014)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Hat das spezielle Gründe bei dir?



Es reicht mir einfach und da mein Monitor hauptsächlich schnell sein soll, finde ich 144Hz mit FHD die beste Wahl.

Komisch finde ich auch, dass TN Panels immer schlecht geredet werden, aber wenn der Monitor UHD hat ist dann alles wieder super.


----------



## Painkiller (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Auflösung bevorzugt ihr bei 27" Monitoren?*



> Komisch finde ich auch, dass TN Panels immer schlecht geredet werden, aber wenn der Monitor UHD hat ist dann alles wieder super.


Ich für meinen Teil finde TN-Panels nicht schlecht. Gerade mit ihrer 144Hz Technik haben sie direkte Vorteile bei schnellen Games. Für mich persönlich sind sie nur nichts, da ich auf andere Dinge wirklich Wert lege.


----------



## Kusarr (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Auflösung bevorzugt ihr bei 27" Monitoren?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Ja, habe ich mich auch beim Fernseher jetzt gegen UHD entschieden.


 
du bist so ein labersack, der nicht mal versteht was ich gesagt habe!

Du hast dich auch in diesem fall nur gegen UHD entschieden, weils viel zu teuer is! 

Gott du willst es nich raffen ...


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Auflösung bevorzugt ihr bei 27" Monitoren?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Ja, habe ich mich auch beim Fernseher jetzt gegen UHD entschieden.


 Der Verkäufer freut sich das er den alten FHD TV hinten ausm Lager doch noch an den Mann bringen konnte.


----------



## Rabber (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Auflösung bevorzugt ihr bei 27" Monitoren?*

@ JoM79 irgendwie will das nicht in mein Kopf.
Mal angenommen es gäbe ein Monitor mit UHD 27",144Hz,TN und einer Latenzzeit von 2ms, dazu hättest du noch die nötige Leistung um die 144Hz dauerhaft halten zu können und das für den Selben Preis wie einer mit FHD.
Würdest du dann immer noch FHD bevorzugen?


----------



## BertB (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Auflösung bevorzugt ihr bei 27" Monitoren?*

2560x1440 aufwärts,
drunter kauf ich nix mehr,
lieber mehr,
aber gsync und/oder 120/144 Hz monitor mit wqhd könnte super werden,
soll ja jetzt einer kommen von asus,
meine 770sli sind für die auflösung auch noch gut,
derzeit lass ich downsampling 3200x1350 21:9 laufen, was sogar etwas mehr ist


----------



## MountyMAX (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Auflösung bevorzugt ihr bei 27" Monitoren?*

[x] andere (2560 x 1600)

16:10 ftw, geh mir mit dem 16:9 Mist weg 

Wobei mein nächster wohl 30 oder 32 Zoll hat, 27 ist zu klein.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Auflösung bevorzugt ihr bei 27" Monitoren?*



Kusarr schrieb:


> du bist so ein labersack, der nicht mal versteht was ich gesagt habe!
> 
> Du hast dich auch in diesem fall nur gegen UHD entschieden, weils viel zu teuer is!
> 
> Gott du willst es nich raffen ...


 
Oh mann, wenn man keine Ahnung, sollte man mal einfach nichts sagen.
Der UHD wäre teurer gewesen, aber die 200€ hätten mich nicht wirklich abgehalten.
Und nein es ist kein 500€ Fernseher.
Und hör bitte auf mich zu beleidigen.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Der Verkäufer freut sich das er den alten FHD TV hinten ausm Lager doch noch an den Mann bringen konnte.


 
Ich habe mir beide Fernseher angeguckt und dann zusammen mit meiner Frau entschieden.
Und nein, den Fernseher gibt es erst seit Mai.



Rabber schrieb:


> @ JoM79 irgendwie will das nicht in mein Kopf.
> Mal angenommen es gäbe ein Monitor mit UHD 27",144Hz,TN und einer Latenzzeit von 2ms, dazu hättest du noch die nötige Leistung um die 144Hz dauerhaft halten zu können und das für den Selben Preis wie einer mit FHD.
> Würdest du dann immer noch FHD bevorzugen?


 
Ja, warum nicht?
Was viele hier wohl nicht verstehen wollen, ist das ich nen schnellen Monitor für Shooter haben will.
Und da brauche ich kein UHD.
Oder stellt ihr euch mittendrin bei z.B.UT hin und philosophiert über die Pixeldichte der Wandgrafik?


----------



## CSOger (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Auflösung bevorzugt ihr bei 27" Monitoren?*

Ich persönlich spiele lieber auf einem 27er in Full HD mit 144 Hertz als auf einem 27er in WQHD mit 60 Hertz.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Auflösung bevorzugt ihr bei 27" Monitoren?*



CSO schrieb:


> Ich persönlich spiele lieber auf einem 27er in Full HD mit 144 Hertz als auf einem 27er in WQHD mit 60 Hertz.



Sowas soll es auch geben, das jemand die geringe Pixeldichte nicht stört.
Wie weit sitzt du vom Monitor denn weg ?


----------



## myLoooo (2. Juli 2014)

Warum wird jemand runtergemacht? Der schnelle Shooter spielt. Ich hab damals professionell CoD und da braucht man einfach eine bestimmte Framerate.

Ich kann den Hype auf 4K nicht verstehen - ich hab damals ein Sack voll Geld für ein Full HD bezahlt. Und kam erst viele Jahre später auf den Genuss.

Ich finde Full HD voll kommen ausreichen - wenn ihr gerne 4K bevorzugt dann tut dieses. Aber man kann unnötige Kommentare vermeiden.


----------



## tsd560ti (2. Juli 2014)

Da es ja auch ein Upgrade der Pixeldichte sein soll, am ehesten UltraHD. 
Das klingt vielleicht jetzt nach übertriebenen Spinnereien, aber als Aufrüstung ist es eindeutig für mich, denn mein 21,5" Zoll wirkt manchmal schon ein bisschen grob.


----------



## thekerub (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Auflösung bevorzugt ihr bei 27" Monitoren?*

Seit Ich einen WQHD habe ist das für mich Minimum in dieser Größe. Einerseits wegen der Pixeldichte die lesen und arbeiten mit Bildern angenehmer macht, andererseits weil man einfach mehr Platz auf dem Desktop hat. Was sehr praktisch ist wenn man mit mehreren Programmen gleichzeitig zugange ist. 

Mein nächster Traum ist ein 32" UHD Display im 21:9 Format. Aber dafür muss erstmal was in Richtung Grafikkarte passieren


----------



## ManChild (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Auflösung bevorzugt ihr bei 27" Monitoren?*

[x] sonstiges: WQHD (2560x1440p) oder UHD (3840x2160p)


----------



## CSOger (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Auflösung bevorzugt ihr bei 27" Monitoren?*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Sowas soll es auch geben, das jemand die geringe Pixeldichte nicht stört.
> Wie weit sitzt du vom Monitor denn weg ?


 
Nicht näher als 75 cm.
Klar ist ne höhere Auflösung ne feine Sache.
Aber so wie viele Leute bei nur Full HD Augenkrebs bekommen würde ich mir keinen 60 Hertz Monitor mehr für das Zocken von Shootern oder Rennspielen hinstellen.


----------



## Timichino (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Auflösung bevorzugt ihr bei 27" Monitoren?*

WQHD, einmal für sich entdeckt <3


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Auflösung bevorzugt ihr bei 27" Monitoren?*



CSO schrieb:


> Nicht näher als 75 cm.
> Klar ist ne höhere Auflösung ne feine Sache.
> Aber so wie viele Leute bei nur Full HD Augenkrebs bekommen würde ich mir keinen 60 Hertz Monitor mehr für das Zocken von Shootern oder Rennspielen hinstellen.



Bei 75cm ist die Pixeldichte nicht ganz so schlimm aber unter 40cm sehr nervig


----------



## CSOger (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Auflösung bevorzugt ihr bei 27" Monitoren?*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Bei 75cm ist die Pixeldichte nicht ganz so schlimm aber unter 40cm sehr nervig


Wenn ich bei nem 27er nur 40cm oder noch weniger Abstand zum Monitor beim Zocken hätte würde ich eher mal nen Augenarzt aufsuchen und mir ne Brille verschreiben lassen.


----------

